# Grand report



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Doesn't anyone fish anymore? Where are are of the reports lately? I had to search for open water yesterday but one i found it I did ok. I caught 5 in three hours. Sorry no pictures. Found slush free water below where the river was locked up. If you need a fix you better get out today as it doesn't take long for that slush to freeze solid. Fish on!


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Gonna give it a try today in the Grand. I haven't fished the Grand for over a week due to the high and muddy water. Did you catch all of the fish on egg sacs?

Thanks.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Visibility was about 16". I caught the first on on chartuse and the rest on pink.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Got out this afternoon, hooked 4, landed 3. All males again caught on Salmon eggs. I ran out of steelhead eggs, and the last dozen or so fish I have landed have been males. The Salmon eggs seemed to work alright today though. I was on the Lower Grand as well.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Steelaholic said:


> Doesn't anyone fish anymore? Where are are of the reports lately?
> 
> 
> > people are fishing, most are just too stingy to share any information with most of the rivers being locked up. gotta keep them holes to yourself


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Caught 5 more yesterday same place. Pink egg sacks. I had the whole place to myself most of the day. I gave a guy an egg sack and five minutes later he slammed a 31-1/2" male. It was one of the biggest fish I've seen caught. Anyone else find any open water?


----------



## RedFishMadness (Jun 30, 2009)

It was nice meeting you yesterday Steelaholic! Your wealth of knowledge on steelheads was mind blowing. My buddy and I learned a lot. Its nice to know there are guys out there with the experience like yourself who are willing to teach a couple of rookies how its done, without feeling threatened by our interest in your techniques and ideal fishing spots. I look forward to seeing you around the great spots you showed us......see you on the water again.

Thanks Again!

RedfishMadness (Leonardo)


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

It's good to hear these stories about how helpful, courteous, and knowledgeable most of our fishermen are!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

RedFishMadness said:


> It was nice meeting you yesterday Steelaholic! Your wealth of knowledge on steelheads was mind blowing. My buddy and I learned a lot. Its nice to know there are guys out there with the experience like yourself who are willing to teach a couple of rookies how its done, without feeling threatened by our interest in your techniques and ideal fishing spots. I look forward to seeing you around the great spots you showed us......see you on the water again.
> 
> Thanks Again!
> 
> RedfishMadness (Leonardo)



Props to steelaholic for doing that!


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

i know at the dam its open water still and ther are spots of open water west of the dam at the covered bridge have not fish them yet planning for monday morning


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

got out twice this year. living on the west side has its downsides. hate the rocky, and the grand is such a long drive. if it wasnt foir the better restaurants, more bookstores and stores withn an easy drive, it wouldnt be worth it.


----------

